# Resident Evil 6



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally our true Resident Evil coming .

*Leon S. Kennedy and Chris Redfield* are main protagonist.

Gaming Everything » Blog Archive » Resident Evil 6 announced

Capcom comments on development length and possible demo for Resident Evil 6 - National Video Game News | Examiner.com

*Its like a Birthday Gift for me.

 RELEASE DATE : 20.11.2012 02.10.2012*
*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/121/1216842/resident-evil-6-rumored-20120119001320462-000.jpg

Here is reveal trailer for it.
[youtube]sS_bGpe9qE8[/youtube]


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh god !!!! I really like whole resident evil series... I played RE1, RE2, RE3 ,RE Code Veroinca, RE Remake, RE Survivors, RE4, RE5.... Resident Evil 4 is my all time favorite game from PS2, I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 20, 2012)

This really is a good news. Will be eagerly waiting for this.... Guess I'll just skip raccoon city.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome trailer. Resident evil franchise is pretty memorable for me and i haven't missed a single game what the series offered. 100% looking forward to play this.

The first RE game i played was *resident evil 3 nemesis* on the original playstation (ps1) way back in 1999. Never missed a single game yet since then.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll buy both.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 20, 2012)

I love most of CAPCOM's games and RE is one of my fav's. What I like about their games is good storyline, great graphics ( RE5 ), great gameplay and importantly they do the game programming right.. There games are so greatly optimized and have almost no bugs ( stable framerate, scalable etc.. ) The graphics look great.... Eagerly waiting for this..


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

Leon's comeback is what i love most.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 20, 2012)

Resident Evil 2 duo is back, yay !


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

Trailer explanation..

Resident Evil 6 Trailer Breakdown - Frame by Frame | GameZone


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2012)

Gr8 news..will it also be on PC?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah coming for PC also.
But after some time.

So who are these new peoples. Guy seems meelie fighters.

*download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/875429/018_mysteryboy.jpg

*download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/875421/005_LADY.jpg


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 21, 2012)

Played RE5 for a little time will try RE6 for sure!

Waiting for Devil may cry 5 & burnout paradise 2 if it is going to release!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool! Still 11 months to go. 
May be I can get hold of dev edition.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2012)

*game will feature 6 player co-op

And new lady character (leon's partner) is "Helena Harper"*

Resident Evil 6 6 Player Co Op, XBox 360 News - GamerZines : Free Digital Games Magazines

A Few (Scant) New Resident Evil 6 Details Creep Out


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 22, 2012)

^but first we will see & play Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2012)

^^That's a spin-off now
main series is much important.
Btw 'll play raccoon city also.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 23, 2012)

I still say Resident Evil 1 is the best in the series , despite the hilariously bad voice acting and dialogues (Jill Sandwich anyone???) . I'm not sure if I really liked the change it took after Resident Evil 4 , but hell..you can't please everyone.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## ruhi091 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is awesome news!! Keep sharing


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

Technical Specs of RE6. Anyone; engine, sound etc...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2012)

the new character looks badass...man his combat moves look nice....and also the gameplay has gone a notch up too...


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Technical Specs of RE6. Anyone; engine, sound etc...



engine : improved MT Framework.



abhidev said:


> the new character looks badass...man his combat moves look nice....and also the gameplay has gone a notch up too...



that is a mercenary. Fighting technique is primarily meelie. And girl with him is Ashley Graham.
His blood is somewhat special as showed in trailer.

And his physical abilities looks similar to Wesker .


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 24, 2012)

That`s what i am talking about i `ll definitely buy this one.


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2012)

Dual Wielding is implemented in game. See pic below , Leon holding two handguns.
*images.wikia.com/residentevil/images/0/02/Dual_Weild.png


----------



## revolt (Jan 25, 2012)

resident evil 5 was worst of the lot.Hope it becomes better.


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2012)

Why you say that? RE5 features more action for a survival game but it was good game.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2012)

^^Yup rightly said and i liked that a lot.


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

New Leon pics.
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/022/605603_20120123_640screen014.jpg

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/022/605603_20120123_640screen008.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome news. This news made my day. I was just waiting for this game as it will extend the story forward rather than backwards like racoon city. CAPCOM I LOVE YOU.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally zombies are back and that too in a new storyline and not like chronicling the past. T-virus is a lot cooler than those plaga parasites. Expecting a lot from the story.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah T-virus have brains which they use unlike previous parasites.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

If Capcom™ adds more weapons other than the weapons in RE5 its going to be kickass.And melee more combative and engaging and last boss should not be ended by boring and same Rocket Launcher.


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2012)

^^The new mercenary character is using melee as his primary attack.
Leon, Chris and Helena also shows some cool kicks in trailer , So yes there is lot of melee combat.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

Meele is heart of RE because ammo are so much less that you will run out of them quickly if not used carefully with meele so meele will be there for sure.


----------



## Alok (Feb 3, 2012)

Demo coming to xbox360 on 6 july and two months later on PS3, yeah business concern.


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

*Game will feature shoot while moving for the first time in the bloodline. More details revealed:*

Capcom Reveals New Resident Evil 6 Character, Enemy & Gameplay Details | Electronic Theatre


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice addition of walking while shooting. But I think this was kind of traddmark of RE Series. It would be good but this would also make the game easier but thats in hands of CAPCOM I just hope it is nicely implemented.


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

Me too was thinking about this change. And Capcom must implement it in a way that not to change RE to "Gears of War".


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 15, 2012)

May be Capcom made this decision to attract newcomers to the franchise...LOL I've seen many of my friends getting pissed off by the controls when they played RE4/RE5 for the first time.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 15, 2012)

eagerly waiting for RE6, played RE5 loved it. Addition of walking while shooting is great addition. I never understood why a guy has stop when he shooting a wave of zombies who just want to taste his flesh.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> eagerly waiting for RE6, played RE5 loved it. Addition of walking while shooting is great addition. I never understood why a guy has stop when he shooting a wave of zombies who just want to taste his flesh.



To aim perfectly for head shots.


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

Well imo stop and shoot was great to enjoy your each and every bullet you shoot. I liked it very much.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Any sign of Albert Wesker in this game?


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^^No, he is not there.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Any sign of Albert Wesker in this game?



If you have played RE5 then you must know


Spoiler



He is dead


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^^well you can't say this!
Lava was not affecting his body.
You shot rockets but you didn't see his dead body. His physical capabilities were far better that those blasts. Finding antidote for Uroborus is not such difficult for him.

Ok take an example , Heihachi Mishima in Tekken 5.

Btw for re6 devs said no to Wesker but we may see him in future.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

Lava was effecting his body but not like what we expect. Its entirely on devs whether they want to keep him alive or not. Reviving someone like Wesker is no difficult task.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess neither any sign of Sheva here!!


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

^^NO.

There are 3 girls in this game.
1. Ashlay Graham
2. Hunnigan
3. Helena Harper


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

All the characters from RE5 are absent. I would have liked if sheva would be there in this game as she and chris became partners and now boom. WTH ??


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

^^i'm very happy that Ashlay Graham is in there.

Leeeooonnn.......


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

I love jill and sheva. Please bring them back atleast as cameo appearence.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

LoL!! Chris voice is very similar to EZIO of Assassin Creed Series!!


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Meele is heart of RE because ammo are so much less that you will run out of them quickly if not used carefully with meele so meele will be there for sure.



RE5z uppercut was best of 'em all.

I like Leons Hairstyle.!!!


----------



## Alok (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone remember Jill's battlesuit kick in re5 ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ Of I do. Played many times with her in mercenaries.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^NO.
> 
> There are 3 girls in this game.
> 1. Ashlay Graham
> ...



What? No Ada Wong n Jill Valentine!!!


----------



## Alok (Mar 9, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 Will See A Dialog System | Bacon After Dark


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Very little info about dialog system. I wonder how it will be implemented in a game like this.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

Dynamic Dialogue System..maybe underlying tech will be similar to RPGs dialogue & conversation system.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

That means multiple ending which is unlikely for this game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 9, 2012)

Resident Evil RPG


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Resident Evil RPG



Confusing right ?? I am also confused after that news.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

dyanmic dialogues doesnt necessarily point to multiple endings neither multiple endings corresponds to Rpg.
though they are common to rpg genre.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

I think dialogue system would be there to investigate abouj something if yot want or just jump directly in fight.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

LA Noire???


----------



## Alok (Mar 12, 2012)

Nah..


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

then....


----------



## Alok (Mar 12, 2012)

Its basically an action game so there should be some pretty fast system for conversation, that don't make it like a rpg or investigation.

Seems Something new and different.

They used a word "SEEMLESS".


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

we will wait and see what capcom has got under their sleeves this time..


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Mar 15, 2012)

Resident Evil 4,I think is the best game(not for horror game lovers ,ofcourse) . It had kind of best graphics at the time of its release.Best storyline ,great characterization and it was not for mad joypad clickers.It had many blinders : good length(Include the extras),the dire need for ammo,outrageous dialogues,the frequent puzzles,right amount of villains,rewards for researchers,item handling in the suitcase,heavily upgradable weapons,shooting range for a change,two beautieas and the merchant. if anything is bad with it , it is graphics.CAPCOM fixed that in RE5 ,but messed up all other things.I want RE6 in RE4 style,otherwise most of the gamers' new love will be DEADSPACE.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok guys : some leaked contents >


1. New trailer leaked (link posted below, will post youtube later)

2. New Release date : 2 October 2012.

3. New virus named = Virus C

4. Albert Wesker's son is the third hero shown in first trailer.

5. Ada Wong returns.

*TRAILER ANALYSIS (spoilers)*



Here is youtube trailer
[youtube]nd8XYIVFptU[/youtube]


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 11, 2012)

Its go be Scariee trailer launched !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

The new virus is nice.
Albert Wesker's Son is protagonist. Now we are talking.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^Yes and game has 3 campaigns, for each protagonist. You are free to choose your favorite Hero. (in my case its Leon)
So game is 3 times larger than re5.
All three campaigns ends in china.
This 'll be largest game of year , as devs said.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm....3 campaigns goes means long game. I mean even if you make one campaign 5-6 hrs long then you got 15-18 hrs long game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^They said an individual campaign is only a bit little compared to Whole Re5
it'll be large.....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

Well RE5 wasn't that long. I have completed entire campaign in less than 3 hrs.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Then Re6 must take about 10-12 hours.

As in previous game , there are mercenary and co-op too.

*www.el33tonline.com/images/cache/27202.jpg
*www.el33tonline.com/images/cache/27201.jpg 
Leon's fan read this=>
EL33TONLINE: News - Captivate 2012: Resident Evil 6 gameplay, co-op and new game mode revealed


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2012)

I think wesker's son has inherited his dad's powers but is in the good side.
Return of the zombies is a much better change since Re4 ( i hate those plaga parasite based ganados).

Besides my favorite character is chris cause he has a better build and seems better in combat situations. (my personal take).


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

I like Leon cause i like Re4 better than Re5.

and Wesker's son named Jake Muller , has special blood which causes no effect of C and G virus on him.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 11, 2012)

The million dollar question, who's the mother of Jake Muller?


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> The million dollar question, who's the mother of Jake Muller?



really nice question.

IMO Jill Valentine 
she was kidnapped and was with Wesker for a long time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 12, 2012)

Capcom announced premium edition for $1,300. The package contains the game, tablet and a jacket.

Classic Capcom. Capcom, do yourself a favor, learn how the set the prices right.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol no one is gonna buy that edition at that price.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

woah!!! all the characters are brought together...awesome!!! And how come wesker's son grew up so fast?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Because of virus maybe.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> woah!!! all the characters are brought together...awesome!!! And how come wesker's son grew up so fast?



Wesker was in family , when he was stars agent. So its not so fast.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Wesker was in family , when he was stars agent. So its not so fast.



I don't know about wekser's history much...but his son is as young as the other  potagonists...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Younger than others to be precise.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I don't know about wekser's history much...but his son is as young as the other  potagonists...



Chris 46
Leon 35
Jake 25


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Because of virus maybe.



Roid Rage,


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Chris 46
> Leon 35
> Jake 25



According to this
Chris should be 39 
Leon should be 35
Albert wesker should be 52

So jake muller should be approx 25...just a guess


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Yes most probably.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6 Preview*

Shaping up very nicely.


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice share. This is my 2nd most awaited game of this year after diablo 3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice preview. You don't have to stand still to shoot anymore.


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is e3 gameplay.... Leon Rocks

[youtube]rsWbGI3C_mg[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

the gameplay has improved a lot...but wasn't much impressive...looks good though


----------



## Professor X (Jun 5, 2012)

Reccoon City is very boring game, good expectation from this one.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok time for a fresh preview

*Re6 preview*

Leon , chris and jack's gameplay will be completely different. Leon would be zombie hunting as well as solve puzzles in order to move on. His approach is more stealthy and enemies are relatively easy. Leon will just have one partner (female AI) following him everywhere. So basically zombies are the main enemies of leon's storyline.

On the other hand Chris has a more aggressive gameplay. To complement that, chris doesn't get zombie enemies but the parasitic ganados and mazini found in re4 and 5 and they even have more heightened reflexes now. Unlike leon who just has one partner, chris will have a whole group of bsaa agents following and assisting him all the time. Chris doesn't solve puzzles or take the conventionl stealth approach but does everything with sheer fire power. ( I like chris more than leon  )

Last but not the least, the third protagonist named jack will have a completely different gameplay style and follow Re3's mould. He will be stalked frequently by a UNITANK ( similar to nemesis) and always has to run away from him. If he gets caught, he's killed instantly. 

So guys, Re6 is shaping brilliantly and hopefully all set to be the best RE game ever made yet. There's something for everyone's taste in this game starting from stealth to head on action and survival instincts. Read more in that preview link i gave above.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

Well i like Leon because of re4 only, but in re6 he is less paced .lets see who gonna dominate in all three.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow looks like Capcom have done some real homework here. The game is shaping up very nicely. Looks too good on paper lets see how it performs.


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2012)

Demo impression >

Resident Evil 6 Demo Impressions: What It Tells Us About The Full Game (News) - NowGamer


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it just me or the Leon`s jacket in Demo kinda looks like as Alex Mercer jacket in Prototype 1


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Is it just me or the Leon`s jacket in Demo kinda looks like as Alex Mercer jacket in Prototype 1



Who gives a damn about a jacket anyway as long as gameplay is good. And FYI Leon was wearing same outfit in RE4 too.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Who gives a damn about a jacket anyway as long as gameplay is good. And FYI Leon was wearing same outfit in RE4 too.



Agree game play is good and a fresh new experience for RE Base fans.

Chris campaign is like more explosions, big guns but less horror
Leon campaign is like classic RE,more zombies and its more survival horror than Chris.and leon can take more big risks  to save his partner 
Jake campaign is like survival horror with more Hand to hand game play,more zombies,stylish and escaping while fighting for survival


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2012)

39 days to go.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

They are providing complete experience with 3 campaigns. 2 out of 3 are more of survival and 1 is about complete dominance.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Alok said:


> 39 days to go.



Consoles or PC ?


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2012)

^consoles 

on pc they'll release after about 1 month.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Well atleast they are releasing for PC just some monts after. Previously they use to take more time.


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2012)

*Big news >

1. Game will feature split screen co-op

2. Skill system*, 

How Resident Evil 6's Skill System Works | Siliconera

*cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re64_thumb.jpg *cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re68.jpg *cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re61.jpg *cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re613.jpg *cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re611.jpg *cdn.siliconera.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/re616.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

Alok said:


> *Big news >
> 
> 1. Game will feature split screen co-op
> 
> ...



Well thats really awesome news. Is it offline Split screen co-op or not ???


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2012)

^ yes it is offline split screen co-op.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow thats so awesome. The game is already shaping up nicely and now this feature. I LOVE CAPCOM.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 on Steam
 i was hoping it may come out in november or maybe december, so to see *2013* with no actual month given is pretty disheartening


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy thats sad. Is it available on consoles already.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy thats sad. Is it available on consoles already.



Release date(s)	
*PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360*
*October 2, 2012*

Windows
*TBA* *2013* 

*New Screenshots:*



Spoiler



*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_7b0442acffbbf7033b78971b62ee089583a3bc3f.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_61f1458a95fcad2bceb9f1397f93aaef2279dbcd.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_1025024b92d2becc17a20c983e813e69f9eeadff.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_158e087396e173e4a01f2e5bc49169f609c65879.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_c9e0d892816a211e306c514a32eceb394226cfac.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_27a38c79b9430556a85938843b4113bdd63a26d2.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_763b15ee8180c8e41a9c9431c9e4e9404914dca4.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_5a89a7ac48d81d3708b440c7bcb1e855d14b321f.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_5af4efe16655a71e622136c7d8534e412f1f6f0c.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_9bf6936578ea34e6ec8beb7ca3590c7a5d6a9f20.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_5630e41dccd4dd2626258ab1311b88d4f98d8a51.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_170cd1042beaea2830127cd75400223b8fc75905.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563

*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221040/ss_b259e71a2f231411b5f0f44e14f61f4599fef27e.1024x768.jpg?t=1348614563


----------



## Alok (Sep 26, 2012)

One or two months maybe.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 26, 2012)

The reason it is coming in 2013 is because pc version development started 2 weeks ago. If pc version development had started at the same time that console version started development then it may have been released at the same time with the console version. But we are getting the best version of the game and because of that i think it is worth waiting a little bit more.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Well thats one way for sympathy. Anyways they always release very optimised games on PC from past experience and I am very hopeful that they won't dissapoint this time also.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Hey in Wiki it says " It is scheduled for release on October 2, 2012, for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and November 25  for Microsoft Windows.[3]*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope wiki is right about the release date.


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2012)

^ But Wikipedia still saying TBA.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

Then it'll come in 2013 most probably.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 29, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ But Wikipedia still saying TBA.



Nope, it says nov 25th

Resident Evil 6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Nope, it says nov 25th
> 
> Resident Evil 6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



they changed it after i posted 

anyways Cheers .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL! That wikipedia date isn't a confirmation. Unless you hear it straight from the Horse's mouth, don't believe it. Chris Svensson had confessed on Capcom's boards that the PC development didn't even start until the console versions were complete. So don't bet on that November release date. Heck, don't be surprised if it ends up in next year.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2012)

I expect and want it to come in 2013. I don't want a half baked cake.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I expect and want it to come in 2013. I don't want a half baked cake.



yeah right . and anywayz november is a very busy month , already few good games are coming - most wanted , far cry 3 , hitman , black ops 2 .


----------



## samuelpranay (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! Awesome Trailer!! Seems the game's going to be great even than before! Looking forward for it's release.. I'll grab it very soon.. This is a good news for Resident Evil series lovers..


----------



## Alok (Oct 2, 2012)

Game got panned by critics


----------



## vickybat (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Yup, here's a summary:

*Poor Reviews for Resident Evil 6*


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

The best game in the series was the RE 4


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 3, 2012)

*imageshack.us/a/img255/9803/captureso.png


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2012)

Never cared for these scores much. Game should be very good.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

recently played REORC - if they stick with same camera/control setting I'm going to enjoy this as well .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

I also like RC. Don't know why it got such low ratings from sites.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

The main gripe reviewers had with RE6 was the abundance of "Quick-Time" events. Unless you bashed the buttons in the proper order, it was game over. The game has too many of these apparently , but I wouldn't judge it until I've tried it.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im confused *WIKI says 2013 *but *VG RELEASES says Nov 2012(Confirmed)*


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ it's released for console platforms on 2nd Oct and Pc release date is Jan 2013 ( Steam )
Resident Evil 6 on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2012)

So its confirmed then 2013. I hope they optimise the game well.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> *imageshack.us/a/img255/9803/captureso.png



*i.imgur.com/SLQJc.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2012)

Done with all the 3 main campaign. Started Ada's campaign and don't think this is going to be very long. So far, I feel Leon's campaign had great atmosphere, Chris's had good boss battles and character development and Jake's was atrocious. Reviews are really being a bit harsh on the game. However, the QTE bashing is justified. It's seriously over done and should have been reduced.


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2012)

@ETHAN  How much this game stands against previous installation ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2012)

I have played on RE4 and RE5. So for me, it's easily better than RE5, but can't touch RE4 in anyway.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2012)

People who are first in the series may like it but if you are a hardcore RE fan you will find it irritating.Had they made this one similar to RE 5 then also i would have thought of getting it.But i am least interested in this game.In my opinion its better to play RE4 again than playing this crap.After playing the demo i thought jakes chapter would be something to go for but that too flunked miserably.Crapcom thought a game like this will cater larger audience.But they forgot that cod 4 is a cliche now.Moreover in a survial horror do we really need these stupid QTEs.Honestly there was no need of those 4 characters.They were wasted.

The only good things in this game :- You can now move while shooting & some kickass melee actions.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 7, 2012)

In a typical five-minute stretch, you might watch a cutscene, walk for five seconds, trigger another cutscene, open a door, perform a quick-time event, view another cutscene, shoot some mutated freaks, and then do nothing while you wait for your co-op partner to finish some task or another before you can continue on,These problems infiltrate all four of Resident Evil 6's campaigns


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

If its better than RE5 then thats more than enough explanation for me to play this one.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 8, 2012)

This game dont deserve to be played on pc . Even after release they didnot gave a proper pc release date . Development of the pc version started much later after console version was finished . Capcom , i know you care less for pcgamers but no thanks i dont want to play it especially in november when tons of other good games are coming


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ justa  good business policy .. price of console copies are much higher than pc platform and many people have both the console and pc .. so why not make extra money by creating a BiG hype and sell the game on the console platform first ? This is the only reason why ( like some other recent games ) this game is released for console first .. anyway, Jan 2013 is a long wait ......



gameranand said:


> If its better than RE5 then thats more than enough explanation for me to play this one.



same here


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

@ ithehappy
This series was first console exclusive. Atleast they are making game for PC also.


----------



## Don Alvista (Oct 8, 2012)

wooooh man!!!!


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 8, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have played on RE4 and RE5. So for me, it's easily better than RE5, but can't touch RE4 in anyway.


Better than RE 5? Are you mad? Resident evil 5 is far better.This is a joke infront of RE 5.I have completed two campaigns and its pathetic.leon's campaign tries very hard to become RE 4.But falls flat on its face.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

I remembered playing re4 when i was in class 9 . Me and my small sister use to play together . It was my first zombie game , so i use to be a little scar playing it . It was my third game that i have completed after spiderman ( with cheats - i think it was 'lancer') and call of duty 4 . It took around 1 month to complete the game ( 19.5 hour - wow i still remember the stats) . My favourite scene was when the dog that we save early in the game came in one of the chapter where we fight a big monster and helps us . I was like , where the hell he came from . Then i remembered , it was the same dog that i saved early . Those were the good old days . I wish there could be a resident evil game just like re4


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

even I've many good memories with RE4 : it was the first game in which I learned for shooting I've to stand still .. first I hated this and then I liked it and the ending part was also awesome - after defeeating the last boss the escape of Ashely and Leon on the speedboat


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2012)

Well TBH I have some sour memories with that game. First thing was aiming with keyboard, I was like WTF. Then slowly I learned to like it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Better than RE 5? Are you mad? Resident evil 5 is far better.This is a joke infront of RE 5.I have completed two campaigns and its pathetic.leon's campaign tries very hard to become RE 4.But falls flat on its face.



LOL! Are you high? Chris's campaign in this game alone beats the hell out of RE5. For one, Piers is a much better partner than the retarded Sheva. The storyline is much better. Inventory management is much refined and well transitioned. Weapons variety and upgrade, almost everything kicks the sh*t out of RE5. I'm not sure if you have noticed this, but even the character detailing and lighting effects are done extremely well for this game. The PC version should look amazing. Even if I dismiss Jake's campaign, we still have 3 campaigns which clearly have an edge over RE5. Resident Evil 5 was a good action game, but didn't have the slightest cue of a horror element being present.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> even I've many good memories with RE4 : it was the first game in which I learned for shooting I've to stand still .. first I hated this and then I liked it and the ending part was also awesome - after defeeating the last boss the escape of Ashely and Leon on the speedboat





gameranand said:


> Well TBH I have some sour memories with that game. First thing was aiming with keyboard, I was like WTF. Then slowly I learned to like it.




ye h ! When i installed the game and playd for the first time I didnot like it much ,After one month when i was very bored, I thought to try this game . But i played it with xbox 360 controller and it was much better experience .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2012)

well I like both RE4 and RE5

RE5 has some good African location and designing


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Modders discover on-disk DLC on Resident Evil 6, Capcom responds


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 9, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! Are you high? Chris's campaign in this game alone beats the hell out of RE5. For one, Piers is a much better partner than the retarded Sheva. The storyline is much better. Inventory management is much refined and well transitioned. Weapons variety and upgrade, almost everything kicks the sh*t out of RE5. I'm not sure if you have noticed this, but even the character detailing and lighting effects are done extremely well for this game. The PC version should look amazing. Even if I dismiss Jake's campaign, we still have 3 campaigns which clearly have an edge over RE5. Resident Evil 5 was a good action game, but didn't have the slightest cue of a horror element being present.



reached the jakes mission and its pathetic in one word.Btw i like RE5 more because the story there was kickass.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

@ethan_hunt - How long is the total gameplay??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> @ethan_hunt - How long is the total gameplay??



If you play all the 4 campaigns, it should be around 36 hours or so. Ada's campaign, like I said, was the shortest. The rest were easily close to 8-10 hours.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

@ Ethan
Thanks for your feedback of the game.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

*@ Knightlover *- _This is a RE6 discussion thread .. if you like RE5 much fine but don't need to get all personal and insult other member(s) .. just typing I respect everyone and doing something else shows clearly how much you respect others . It does not matter if you are 5 or 50 years old but you ought to know what politeness is and this forum has some rules .. if you wnat to stay in this forum and need to discuss some thing do it politely by abiding the forum rules -_ *Consider this as a warning to you*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the clean up Top. I rarely turn into a loose cannon, but this turned out to be an exceptional case. 

@anand: Anytime bud. Wait for the PC version and co-op it with someone. That would definitely be more fun.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> *@ Knightlover *- _This is a RE6 discussion thread .. if you like RE5 much fine but don't need to get all personal and insult other member(s) .. just typing I respect everyone and doing something else shows clearly how much you respect others . It does not matter if you are 5 or 50 years old but you ought to know what politeness is and this forum has some rules .. if you wnat to stay in this forum and need to discuss some thing do it politely by abiding the forum rules -_ *Consider this as a warning to you*



i missed what he had replied to my post can you please give that reply to me.You have deleted all the replies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh man...i m jealous of u guys playing the Console version of RE6....


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

Me too ! I am considering buying xbox 360 just to play these game early because most of rockstar/capcom/ubisoft title come at a later date for pc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Me too ! I am considering buying xbox 360 just to play these game early because most of rockstar/capcom/ubisoft title come at a later date for pc.



Ubisoft has considerably reduced it's delay for Assassin's Creed titles to one month. Capcom, however, still continues to put a staggering delay for the PC versions.


----------



## zatun07 (Oct 10, 2012)

nice thread i like it

----------------------------------------
*zatun.com


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> i missed what he had replied to my post can you please give that reply to me.You have deleted all the replies.



it won't be possible and no way it's related to this thread .. if you want to continue into this thread just stick with proper discussion only.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

zatun07 said:


> nice thread i like it.


Good to know.

Well as for delays we also have some advantages. Say for example Witcher series.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Resident evil 6* or *Assassins creed 3*? which one should i buy or should i wait for GTA 5.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Entirely depends on the type of games you prefer.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> *Resident evil 6* or *Assassins creed 3*? which one should i buy or should i wait for GTA 5.



get both and ditch GTA 5.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 13, 2012)

^^


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^



What so shocking ?? If I would be him then I would do as TG suggested.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 19, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> We are pleased to announce that Resident Evil 6 will be available for PC on March 22nd 2013 and will include all the content found on the console versions, including 'No Hope Left' mode and Ada Wong's campaign unlocked from the start.
> 
> Link:---Resident Evil 6



Hey Capcom PR!! welcome to TDF board 

you could have posted it in the normal font


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow finally a release date and thats too far away.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

great - be prepare for the summer err... Zombie Slam !


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Good thing that they are releasing in March so I would get time to play this one before my exams because Far Cry 3 has been released on such a weird date that I am unable to play it due to exams.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2012)

Ya saw the same news on Facebook....eagerly waiting


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Well the good thing is that I am not eagerly waiting. A lot of games in my TPL so when it comes I'll play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2013)

Update: PC version of Resident Evil 6 now up for pre-order on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh man. March is a busy month.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like there's some more good news - all 7 of the DLC maps will be included in the base game(PC) for everyone at no additional charge. Thought I'll spread the word here as well.

Source:--So I Guess there is a Preload coming :: RESIDENT EVIL 6 / BIOHAZARD 6 General Discussions

Another Good News:--Resident Evil 6 and Left 4 Dead 2 spring crossover planned | | Edge Online

More Good News:--Pre-purchase now and receive all 3 bonus rewards! :: RESIDENT EVIL 6 / BIOHAZARD 6 General Discussions


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2013)

^^this is nice


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Left 4 Dead 2 infects Resident Evil 6 (FREE FOR PC GAMERS)



*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/750a14b180d18430eb3af146626cf15b.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/e8a63fd887878b8a641d5022a70900e5.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/9964461b3757d6feb947b8ff8cbfc13d.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/ba159049b8010082c867447641860b8a.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/e94d56cf7bffeb36572c0a2943418b38.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/468ef435bde80c174983c787c187f96d.jpg?v=225000
*fast1.onesite.com/capcom-unity.com/user/brelston/resident_evil_6/7a3e866f719485007699737c4ced5258.jpg?v=225000


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Game Released today......Who are going to play this one ??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 22, 2013)

I will skip it for the sake and respect to bioshock infinite . Have already preordered the game .

And i have the feeling that it is not very well optimized for pc . In benchhmarking tool , it gave me fps dip and said "this game cant run on my pc" ,   pretty weird


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Game Released today......Who are going to play this one ??



I'm in


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm in



I expected that.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I expected that.



what about you sir ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> what about you sir ?



Yeah I am in for sure, how can I miss RE6.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I will skip it for the sake and respect to bioshock infinite . Have already preordered the game .
> 
> And i have the feeling that it is not very well optimized for pc . In benchhmarking tool , it gave me fps dip and said "this game cant run on my pc" ,   pretty weird



for optimization who cares .. may be they will be fixed with future updates line GTA 4  anyway, I'll get both RE6 and infinite .. can't just miss any of them.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> for optimization who cares .. may be they will be fixed with future updates line GTA 4  anyway, I'll get both RE6 and infinite .. can't just miss any of them.



In my Opinion game will be nicely optimized because Capcom have always optimized games nicely for PC if you see their history with RE and Street Fighter series, even DMC was very nicely optimized. Capcom ain't Rockstar. 
I'll also get both the games.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

Those who got it from Flipkart, does the game redeem on Steam and does it contain all DLC's


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Those who got it from Flipkart, does the game redeem on Steam and does it contain all DLC's



I think yes


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Add me too guys see my sig!!


----------



## Sam777 (Mar 26, 2013)

anybody here can play Resident Evil 6 with me? my steam ID is gameaddict


----------



## rst (Mar 26, 2013)

I am the big fan of resident evil series
but what about it ;Review: 'Resident Evil 6' for the PC is failure with a new coat of paint (Includes first-hand account)


----------



## nick191 (Mar 27, 2013)

help me out guys RE 6 ........................... version it every time fails to save data it always says that Loading Saved Game Data fails and every time I have to start playing from begging...from that Screen Setting and Brightness setting Page...
I have completed 1st chap of Chris Campion.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

nick191 said:


> help me out guys I have downloaded RE 6 BlackBox version but it every time fails to save data it always says that Loading Saved Game Data fails and every time I have to start playing from begging...from that Screen Setting and Brightness setting Page...
> I have completed 1st chap of Chris Campion.



No piracy talk here.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

nick191 said:


> help me out guys RE 6 ........................... version it every time fails to save data it always says that Loading Saved Game Data fails and every time I have to start playing from begging...from that Screen Setting and Brightness setting Page...
> I have completed 1st chap of Chris Campion.



make use of latest patches/updates if there's any ( simple rule for all games )  but don't discuss about any piracy related stuff .. you've been warned .


----------



## nick191 (Mar 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> make use of latest patches/updates if there's any ( simple rule for all games )  but don't discuss about any piracy related stuff .. you've been warned .



okay thanks will take care next time

But I wanted to know games also saves data even while playing offline ?how to play offline Co-Op in using LAN ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

nick191 said:


> okay thanks will take care next time
> 
> But I wanted to know games also saves data even while playing offline ?how to play offline Co-Op in using LAN ?


yup...please avoid piracy thingy in TDF...

& regarding the save file issue...Resident Evil 6 uses Windows Live which needs a windows id or account to allow gamers njoy co-op & online play also supports saving...u r playing it offline so thats y u have no option to save.

*just create an offline profile in windows live & u will be able to save the progress offline.this is for users not having internet connection and want to play offline.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I never had problem with Windows Live Offline Account so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I never had problem with Windows Live Offline Account so far.



for new users to windows live....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> for new users to windows live....



Ah yes of course.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Those who have the game on Steam...Add me 
soumojitc


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Apr 4, 2013)

soumo27 said:


> Those who have the game on Steam...Add me
> soumojitc



Added


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is the game worth buy? I heard that it got some negative reviews.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is the game worth buy? I heard that it got some negative reviews.



If you are a RE fan then yes. If not then no. This game has nothing thrilling or something if thats what you are asking for.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is the game worth buy? I heard that it got some negative reviews.



This game have got both positive and negative reviews . While some people who were new to the series welcome its high paced action story , lengthy campaign , return of coop , few didnt got the feel of resident evils game . So its best if you see some gameplay and walkthorugh to see if u will like it or not .

Also the order in which you play the other chapters can be optimized to get the best out of the story. From GAF...





> Prelude Chapter
> Chris Chapter 1
> Chris Chapter 2
> Jake Chapter 1
> ...


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> This game have got both positive and negative reviews . While some people who were new to the series welcome its high paced action story , lengthy campaign , return of coop , few didnt got the feel of resident evils game . So its best if you see some gameplay and walkthorugh to see if u will like it or not .
> 
> Also the order in which you play the other chapters can be optimized to get the best out of the story. From GAF...



Thanks.So you played the game? I m w8in for Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite to arrive from game4u.Will play after that.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Thanks.So you played the game? I m w8in for Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite to arrive from game4u.Will play after that.



Currently playing Leon campaign with my sister (split screen coop) since we both are RE fan . So Far game is just ok ok  .  I have more important games to play like tomb raider and bioshock , but still coop is hell of a fun especially when you play with your buddies . If you are getting Bioshock and tomb raider , play that first and get resident evil later when price fall .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2013)

How long is the SP-Campaign?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> How long is the SP-Campaign?



they are 5 chapter for each campaign - Leon , chris , jake and Ada and each chapter last more than an hour . SO to sum up , you get around 23-30 hour playtime .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Currently playing Leon campaign with my sister (split screen coop) since we both are RE fan . So Far game is just ok ok  .  I have more important games to play like tomb raider and bioshock , but still coop is hell of a fun especially when you play with your buddies . If you are getting Bioshock and tomb raider , play that first and get resident evil later when price fall .



Lucky you.  No one in my family likes games at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> they are 5 chapter for each campaign - Leon , chris , jake and Ada and each chapter last more than an hour . SO to sum up , you get around 23-30 hour playtime .



WTH....5chapters each...& what about the final conclusion?all r combined in one ending?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> WTH....5chapters each...& what about the final conclusion?all r combined in one ending?



No idea , since i havent completed the game .


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

iittopper said:


> they are 5 chapter for each campaign - Leon , chris , jake and Ada and each chapter last more than an hour . SO to sum up , you get around 23-30 hour playtime .



thanks for the info .. can't ask for more  Infinite ~25 Hrs and RE6 another 25 .. 50 Hrs of total gameplay only in 2 games ( non cRPG ) .. I must say 2013 might change the puny little SP campaign formula of modern games where devs concentrate more on MP part ignoring the SP part but with some recent titles ( count SD and Dishonored as well ) things are changing.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> thanks for the info .. can't ask for more  Infinite ~25 Hrs and RE6 another 25 .. 50 Hrs of total gameplay only in 2 games ( non cRPG ) .. I must say 2013 might change the puny little SP campaign formula of modern games where devs concentrate more on MP part ignoring the SP part but with some recent titles ( count SD and Dishonored as well ) things are changing.



Tomb raider is also quite long.


----------



## rst (Apr 5, 2013)

So there is Ada Campaign in RE6 as in RE4
I missed such thing in RE5
I hoped for Jill's Campaign in RE5 after finishing the game.(But sadly there was no such thing)


----------



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2013)

no worry bro ! jill is returning in resident evil retribution releasing in may .


----------



## rst (Apr 5, 2013)

RE retribution was the worst movie of the series.
Anyway, I think release date of RE 6 movie has been set for September 12, 2014


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

rst said:


> RE retribution was the worst movie of the series.


But RE: Damnation is good movie....watch it in full-HD.also in the credits they have shown trailer of RE6


----------



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2013)

rst said:


> RE retribution was the worst movie of the series.
> Anyway, I think release date of RE 6 movie has been set for September 12, 2014



sorry , I meant RE revelation which was launched on 3DS in 2012  and is coming to pc and console in may . It sure is better game than RE 5/6 and atmosphere is similar to previous game which were critically acclaimed .


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Tomb raider is also quite long.



my head is spinning  ... now don't say the same thing for Dead Space 3 as well ( I'm planning to start from 1 though ) .. too much mutants to handle !



rst said:


> RE retribution was the worst movie of the series.
> Anyway, I think release date of RE 6 movie has been set for September 12, 2014





Zangetsu said:


> But RE: Damnation is good movie....watch it in full-HD.also in the credits they have shown trailer of RE6



completely agree.

BTW, check this out :
Resident Evil 6 free PC add-on for Left 4 Dead 2 cast available now | Polygon


----------



## rst (Apr 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> sorry , I meant RE revelation which was launched on 3DS in 2012  and is coming to pc and console in may . It sure is better game than RE 5/6 and atmosphere is similar to previous game which were critically acclaimed .



Is it good for capcom , two RE games(pc) in short time ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

rst said:


> Is it good for capcom , two RE games(pc) in short time ??



Last RE was FAIL.


----------



## nick191 (Apr 8, 2013)

*No Sound IN GAME ?*
Any Solution...?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> my head is spinning  ... *now don't say the same thing for Dead Space 3 as well* ( I'm planning to start from 1 though ) .. too much mutants to handle !



yes,DS3 is longer in SP-Campaign than DS1 & DS2...
bcoz it has more chapters & tougher necromorphs
i'm playing it right now (DS3)


----------



## iittopper (Apr 8, 2013)

nick191 said:


> *No Sound IN GAME ?*
> Any Solution...?



reinstall vcredist and direct x . May solve the issue . Have you check you in game sound option ?


----------



## nick191 (Apr 9, 2013)

iittopper said:


> reinstall vcredist and direct x . May solve the issue . Have you check you in game sound option ?



Thanks dude, it works !


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yes,DS3 is longer in SP-Campaign than DS1 & DS2...
> bcoz it has more chapters & tougher necromorphs
> i'm playing it right now (DS3)



Thanks for the reply .. This year should be announced as Gaming year for all the biggy game releases ( considering gameplay time )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the reply .. This year should be announced as Gaming year for all the biggy game releases ( considering gameplay time )



Well I'll take that as good thing hoping that the trend will continue in future also.


----------



## vickybat (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



topgear said:


> Completed Bioshock Infinite - will start RE6 shortly.



RE 6 is extremely bad mate. Finished it last month and i was utterly dissapointed with everything the game had to offer. Scare factor is completely gone and when coupled with bad game mechanics and a rubbish story, it has nothing to offer even to the diehard RE fans. Boss battles are pathetic too and the zombies seriously lacked feel. The worst RE game in history. Period.

If you want to play an RE title, i strongly suggest you to skip this and wait for RE revelations ( launching in pc on may 21st). That is a port of 3ds and was extremely hit on the handheld.
It has the scare factor intact along with a good enough story.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



vickybat said:


> RE 6 is extremely bad mate. Finished it last month and i was utterly dissapointed with everything the game had to offer. Scare factor is completely gone and when coupled with bad game mechanics and a rubbish story, it has nothing to offer even to the diehard RE fans. Boss battles are pathetic too and the zombies seriously lacked feel. The worst RE game in history. Period.
> 
> If you want to play an RE title, i strongly suggest you to skip this and wait for RE revelations ( launching in pc on may 21st). That is a port of 3ds and was extremely hit on the handheld.
> It has the scare factor intact along with a good enough story.


Gamespot has given 4.5/10 but IGN gave it 7.9...I like gamespot rating...

RE4 >> RE5 >> RE6


----------



## rst (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*

Absolutely right


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*

Let me start and finish RE6 and wait for my review... 


Spoiler



there might be surprises who knows


----------



## vickybat (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



Zangetsu said:


> Gamespot has given 4.5/10 but IGN gave it 7.9...I like gamespot rating...
> 
> RE4 >> RE5 >> RE6



Yeah gamespot rated it rightly. The game is very very bad.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



Zangetsu said:


> Let me start and finish RE6 and wait for my review...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



same here but I'm not good at writing reviews ... will start the game today.


----------



## iittopper (May 9, 2013)

IF you want to make RE6 more fun , coop is the only option , otherwise you may not want to complete the whole game solo .


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2013)

just started RE6 and loving it in solo mode


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> just started RE6 and loving it in solo mode



I am not surprised , you even enjoyed alien colonial marines . I am assuming that you dont hate any game you play


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I am not surprised , you even enjoyed alien colonial marines . I am assuming that you dont hate any game you play



TG has lot of mercy for games...


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

yep, I do like games a lot but tbh I don't read much reviews about games .. if the story and graphics ( game screenshots ) can please me I usually try to play the games at-least for once but still I've missed playing some games ( due to several reasons ) like Prototype 1 and 2, Risen 1 and 2, GTA 4 and EFLC, SR3, LA noire, Driver San Fransisco. NFS MW 2012, Deus X HR, Sniper Ghost warrior 1 and 2, RE5, Skyrim, Witcher 1 and 2, CoD BO2, Bionic Comando  etc. .. if I can make enough time I may try those.

Anyway, coming to the ACM i found it's co-op mode to be very good and now RE6 is simply awesome though upon the completion of the second chapter I got C ranking  but still trying my best to improve my rank.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

So, Completed this with all characters story.

*My Rating: 6.5/10*

First of all I do admit that this game has bad reviews & low ratings bcoz of lack of story/gameplay.
Graphics is awesome...far better than any of previous installments of RE series even the latest RE:Revelations is no match for this 
what is treat to watch is the cut scenes (HD) and detailing of monsters & characters (Capcom is a champ in this),textures,effects etc
Sound effects is also good...
Mutation of Javo enemies,Combo actions are very well done.
u will encounter more than 30 kind of enemies in this game & also each campaign has 5 chapters & four character campaigns to play (4X5 = 20 chapters)

Story wise its not so good but if u complete all chapters (20) then all these character stories are related to each other.

I liked Leon & Ada Campaign...Chris campaign was ok (but I felt I was playing COD game in chapter 2)...Jake Muller is the new character introduced & has many melee/fists attacks in his arsenal...Chapter 2 of Jake was brilliant (pure white & hand combat)...

So,according to my calculations any RE Fan will play this one for graphics only.

Well,I am not sad after completing & not so happy either but still its a one time play for sure & don't missout the 3D character models (CapCom is famous for this)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

That means I'll play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> That means I'll play.



ya..do play it...

there is one funny creature name... Lepotitsa  (u'll will understand y they call it)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya..do play it...
> 
> there is one funny creature name... Lepotitsa  (u'll will understand y they call it)



I am getting wild ideas.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally started this game after such a long time in co-op mode. I must say that game is really good when played in co-op, ammo are not scarce that much as previous games and they are separate for both the players. What you see is yours, your partner's drops are separate from yours which is a good thing.

Easily worth the money I spent on it, Playing with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] BTW.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Finally started this game after such a long time in co-op mode. I must say that game is really good when played in co-op, ammo are not scarce that much as previous games and they are separate for both the players. What you see is yours, your partner's drops are separate from yours which is a good thing.
> 
> Easily worth the money I spent on it, Playing with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] BTW.



good , try to finish whole campagin coop and not solo . Leon campaign is best followed by jake and then chris . After finishing you will unlock ada campaign .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

iittopper said:


> good , try to finish whole campagin coop and not solo . Leon campaign is best followed by jake and then chris . After finishing you will unlock ada campaign .



Yeah we will complete all the campaign. We basically bought the game together just to play co-op of this game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2015)

I also finished game in CO-OP with one of my friend. It was fun except those qte.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 16, 2015)

iittopper said:


> good , try to finish whole campagin coop and not solo . Leon campaign is best followed by jake and then chris . After finishing you will unlock ada campaign .


Yep, gonna finish whole campaign and after that finish again with increased skill slots. They are going to launch RE5 this year with steamworks support, so gonna finish that campaign with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] also.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yep, gonna finish whole campaign and after that finish again with increased skill slots. They are going to launch RE5 this year with steamworks support, so gonna finish that campaign with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] also.



Sure I'll buy the game when it comes to 75% ASAP.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 16, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yep, gonna finish whole campaign and after that finish again with increased skill slots. They are going to launch RE5 this year with steamworks support, so gonna finish that campaign with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] also.



good , RE5 is far much better than RE6 .


----------



## DDIF (Mar 16, 2015)

iittopper said:


> good , RE5 is far much better than RE6 .



I've already finished it twice, once single and one with strangers online.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

iittopper said:


> good , RE5 is far much better than RE6 .



For just co-op I think RE6 is better because I don't have to count my bullets all the time.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have not played this series. Have to get all the versions from RE1. They have remastered most games in the series for PC.


----------



## Alok (Mar 17, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I have not played this series. Have to get all the versions from RE1. They have remastered most games in the series for PC.



just play Resident Evil 4. rest of 'em latter.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I have not played this series. Have to get all the versions from RE1. They have remastered most games in the series for PC.



They have remastered RE4 and RE1, RE5 and later were released for PC as well with proper mouse and KB support. Now RE2 will be remastered hopefully.


----------

